# Boost gauge deleted guys...



## Aaron/VA (Oct 23, 2016)

How much boost are these deleted cruzes pushing? I was looking at getting one, but I've noticed most of the cheapos only ready up to 20psi... Didn't think that was enough?


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

20 may not be enough...more here http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/64-gen1-diesel-general-discussion/166234-max-boost-levels.html


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Depends on your altitude

Those living at sea level will see higher boost levels then those living in say Denver. Or higher. 

My semi will see about 28 - 30 climbing the small hills on I-5 in California. Drops to 18 or less at the top of Donners Pass which is 7250 feet. It's really low at the top of the Colorado mountains.


----------



## Cruzator (Dec 31, 2014)

I typically see 18 psi (Denver) and possibly 19 for a short period. I don't see it drop if floored for over 10 seconds (over boost) like they say. Up at 11,000 feet, I believe it still hits 18 PSI. If i go to the max boost setting on my CTS, I've seen it as high as 23 PSI, but I've never seen that one the display while driving.


----------

